# Question for Mike/Eric?



## Guest (Apr 9, 2001)

Okay here goes, I have had IBS for 15 yrs and have tried every treatment,diet and medication known to man. I must say that nothing I have tried has ever had the slightest effect on me except if I am having a particularly bad D day then immodium can help, but short term only. I am c/d, rarely constipated and rarely diarrhea just constantly wanting to go and normally having loose stools with constantly rumbling stomach and gas. I was recently sent to a stress management lady who has done Cognitive Behavioural Therapy and Bio-Feedback with me. I have very high muscle tension and my sweat response could be better, I tried the excercises and I'm sure if I could get into a routine of doing them that this is the right path for me to go down.A lot has happened in my life in those 15yrs, because of my IBS I could not do my job in sales properly so I had to give it up while at the same time I've had two kids aged 7 and 5, with another on the way. I'm trying to start my own business but it is very difficult in my situation.I feel totally swamped and cant see anyway out especially because of my IBS.Although it makes complete sense that my situation and my anxiety are the reasons for my IBS, when I originally got it my life was very relaxed and so was I. I know I should do the hypno tapes but I really have so little time to myself and most of that is spent in the bathroom. I suppose my question is, from the information that I have given you, do you think the tapes would be ideally suited to me. From what I have read I think they would be and I even bought them but should I try to sort out other things in my life first or will doing the tapes help me sort out the rest of my life?Part of me is scared to because they are my last hope!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Happyguy, the tapes will probably be the best thing you have ever done. I have had this thirty years and nothing worked long term and I could not break the vicious cycle, but they were unbelievable for me. IBS is a chronic condition and everything you try or do is trial and error, but this doesn't take that much time once your into them and I think you will actually look forward to doing them. There maybe setbacks along the way, but in the long run you will notice changes and I believe you will feel better and it is very possible you will do extremely better. We are also here to help in anyway we can, so I say bite the bullet and proceed with doing them, I don't think you will regret it in the slightest. Let us know how you do. Remember to stick to the schedule as that is important and view it with a postitive motivated attitude that your doing the right thing because for the majority of people who do do it, on average they see a 60 to 80% percent improvement and for some even more which lasts for most even after the treatment is done.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Happyguy, read the thread from the hypno symposium below.After reading your thread I understand exactly what your talking about.Also, if your still doing the CBT the combination should be even more effective.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Happy Guy,You are the perfect candidate for hypnotherapy, one that has had 0 success with other treatments. I was the same, C/D with D predominant, and immodium was pretty useless, just made me go C for the next few days. I had IBS for 27 years, and I was miserable. It had a huge impact on my life, my family, my work, and my state of mind. In my dreams I had IBS attacks, that's how totally ingrained the IBS habits were in my subconscious.I know EXACTLY what you mean about this being the last hope. Thoughts such as "What if hypnosis doesn't work for me like everything else," and "What if it doesn't work for me like it did for the others on the BB?" We are used to nothing working for us. BUT...It did work for me (27 years of IBS) and Eric (30 years of IBS). It DOES work for people like us, where IBS is just as much a part of our lives as brushing our teeth.Think about your expectations. What sort of improvement would you be happy with? If you are expecting to be TOTALLY rid of IBS, forget it. We will always have to live with IBS, and we will always have to watch it. I hoped for an improvement in symptoms and less anxiety. I got WAY more than I expected, and I continue to improve. I have normal BMs, I simply don't worry about IBS as much, and I can eat former trigger foods, salads, and citrus fruits. Not quite brave enough to try dairy yet.







Hypnotherapy is not an overnight solution. It is a long-term committment to change. It fits in well with biofeedback and CBT which works more on conscious thought. The therapies you are currently using, along with hypnotherapy should really help. Keep learning about hypnotherapy. The more you know about it, the more you learn about how it works, and that it really can work for IBS. Start the tapes. You have nothing to lose.







AZ


----------

